# 5 Gallons a Day



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I have got my kiln up and running. I have put 1000 BF of mixed species (5% walnut, 10% maple, and 85% cherry) in the kiln. In the first week I am removing about 5 gallons of water per day. Is this to much water to remove in the beginning?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*water*

I think that may be a little much, I get a 1 to 2 gallons a day but I always air dry to 25 to 30 percent before it see's the kiln. Ive found slower is better for stable lumber, to fast will case harden the wood. Hope this helps Mike.Thats on 800 to 1000'


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Set me wondering if a dehumidifier as sold for damp cellars would be effective.
johnep


----------

